# blue diamond rhom? black diamond?



## spilo_fury23 (May 11, 2007)

the guy who gave him to me said its a black diamond rhom..when he bought it, it was labeled as gold diamond rhom.. but sometimes, he'd look like a blue diamond rhom..im confused now..what is he?

he has a slight yellow coloration on his pecs..
the scales are sometimes bluish.. tail fin, dorsal fin are definitely rhom. anal fin, has sometimes a touch of yellow. 
thanks!


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

He is a rhom. A rhom is a rhom. If he looks blue, then you can call him blue. If he looks gold or black, then there you go. But enjoy your fish, it's beautiful.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup! ^^ I agreed. You can call him what ever color you want. But the fact is he is a Rhomb.


----------



## spilo_fury23 (May 11, 2007)

hahaha! you're right. i guess i just wanted to make him more special!


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

this is my boy, they look the same one










http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=154861


----------

